# Discrimination - CCG policy



## romymichelle (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello,
Im currently challenging our local CCG (West Sussex) re their policy which doesn't allow access to fertility treatment for anyone using donor eggs or sperm.
my partner (we are both women) has had both fallopian tubes removed and so IVF is our only option, and we were of course denied any NHS treatment. 
Must also note that the operation to have the tubes removed was also refused on the NHS so we had to go private.
Im currently waiting for the parliamentary ombudsman to respond (takes forever!) and also seeking legal advice. So I was wondering if anyone in Sussex has already challenged, and also if anyone has had any legal success elsewhere in the country. 
We funded three attempts at IUI and only now due to medical infertility are we asking for NHS help, but the doors are all firmly closed for gay ladies!!
Also, if any lesbians in Worthing can recommend a GP I would really appreciate it, ours has been obstructive at the best and rude and aggressive at the worst!
Thanks


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I have no advice at all but just wanted to say how terrible that is! Postcode lottery strikes again.  I had my blocked tube removed on the NHS *and* a cycle of donor sperm IVF funded, too (in West Yorkshire). We are ridiculously grateful, as I know others aren't as lucky as we've been... it's so unfair. I hope you can overturn the decision and access the same funding as anyone else in the area.


----------



## romymichelle (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks Sarah, you are right, its awful! I completely support the non funding of IUI (though it is tough for those who can't afford it) as the NHS cant fund everything, but with known fertility problems it should be completely different.
Appreciate the support


----------



## Precious.paws (Jul 1, 2015)

We are currently having problems the other way round our ccg are willing to fund but our nhs ferlity clinic are being very homophobic !!!they are saying they I haven't put us through to ccg as we as a couple have no proof of our previous home insementaion we have being trying for 3 years previously . 
Our ccg are now challenging our hospital and we have to wait results . I'm looking into legal action also .
Sorry to hear about your suituation that's disgusting that they weren't going to give you anything with your ferlity issue you should of been more than intitled to funding. 
I also have a fertility issue so should be allowed funding .


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

I wouldn't have thought any CCG would allow home insemination to count as 'attempts' for the purpose of fertility funding as they need to be independent and professional attempts at conception. My CCG funds IVF for same sex couples, including sperm, after 6 failed clinic IUI attempts or if a fertility issue is identified. Both me and my partner have fertility issues and have received funding on the basis of my knackered tubes!


----------



## Precious.paws (Jul 1, 2015)

So it turns outy ccg 
Won't fund any treatment that uses donor sperm even though I tick the list for ferlity treatment !


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

That's sad to hear Precious.paws, are they funding IVF/IUI for you? If so then I guess at least that's the bulk of the costs covered. 

I must admit in my experience the whole being lesbians AND having infertility issues seems to be a challenging concept for medical professionals! That said I can't fault my ccg who will *fingers crossed* have us in treatment very soon.

We should all be thankful we're not under mid-Essex CCG who pulled all IVF funding irrespective of infertility issues and sexuality! (NB: I think it was mid-Essex but I could be wrong on geography, one CCG definitely has pulled it although I suspect it will be legally challenged at some point in the future).

Herts x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

North Yorkshire don't fund for anyone either, or at least they didn't do for a long time. The whole thing is a postcode lottery. I understand it, because IVF isn't life or death, but so many things done on the NHS aren't either.


----------



## loulu28 (Apr 16, 2015)

As though it isn't hard enough without encountering discrimination. Wish you both the best of luck! 
Xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

My area fund if a same sex couple have proof of 6 privately funded iuis first to 'prove' infertility, that said I would of thought the lack of tubes would be enough, as the iuis are to prove they are treating infertility not just circumstances in the same way a hetero couple would have to try naturally for 12-24 months (or 6 months in some areas with known issues)

Good luck xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Perhaps if the NHS sorted out health tourism it wouldn't need to cut back on ivf   

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3214709/African-mum-quintuplets-let-145-000-NHS-bill-Health-tourist-came-UK-birth-says-no-one-s-asked-pay.html

I know it's the Daily Fail but its true. Been going on for years 

/links


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow , that is unbelievable Bundles! I am literally sat open mouthed in shock, how can they not chase it!? She clearly knew exactly what she was doing!!  

Herts x


----------



## Precious.paws (Jul 1, 2015)

They are now looking into the person who wrote the for critiea for our area at the moment the shoation is they help sub fertile people but not the donor insementaion so that's no help no offer of I'vf or IUI just need to await a outcome fingers crossed 
Just doesn't seem right that lesbians are discimnanted against .


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

I think there are a few ccgs that don't fund any donor sperm/egg treatments. Unfortunately it's not discriminatory if it applies to everyone equally e.g. they wouldn't fund donor egg IVF for a woman with pof, or donor sperm if a man has noa. I've seen a few ladies on here who would have got funding due to their fertility issues then they've needed donor sperm which has stopped them being funded for any of it.

Have you looked into egg sharing to fund your IVF? In most clinics you would then only pay the HFEA fee and for the sperm.

Herts x


----------

